# ملفات مهمة عن تكرير النفط وصناعة البتركيماويات



## مازن السيد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه الملفات الزبد عن تكرير النفط وصناعة البتروكيماويات 
الروابط اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم كالعاده
الاول

Oil Refining and Petrochem

الثانى

Integrating Refining and Petrochemicals Feedstocks

الثالث

Assessing Corrosion in Oil Refining and Petrochemical Processing


صورة


----------



## ليث الشمري (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور 
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## عبد الكريم الجزائر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## almoiz (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*لله درك يا _________ مازن*

لكم اود ان تكون كلماتي هذه تعبر لك عن مدي شركي علي هذه المواقع القيمة فانا لبحث عن ما يخص المواضيع اعلاه مدة شهر الي الان وهذا ما جعلني انضم لي هذا المنتدي الرائع ارجو ان يصل شكري ايضا للقائمين علي هذا المنتدي
وشكرا مرة اخري واتمني ان اري المزيد لانك من الذين يجيدون اضافة الفوائد
:73:d 2


----------



## mnci (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا كل الشكر لكل شخص يستطيع بفضل الله ان يضع الفوائد لاخوانه


----------



## ammar1978 (10 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## تولين (10 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------

